# How much time will take to get invitation once EOI lodged successfully



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

How long time will take once we lodge EOI in my case we have lodged 14th August 2013 .. i come to know ... New Invitations will be sent first Monday and third Monday of every month in that case our case will be viewed on 19th .. is it so ? or it will take time till September generally how many weeks will take time 

this invitation will be based on proirity of ANZCO if this is case ANZCO 261311 having demand ? please kindly answer awaiting for your valuable response.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

k.v.hanumesh said:


> How long time will take once we lodge EOI in my case we have lodged 14th August 2013 .. i come to know ... New Invitations will be sent first Monday and third Monday of every month in that case our case will be viewed on 19th .. is it so ? or it will take time till September generally how many weeks will take time
> 
> this invitation will be based on proirity of ANZCO if this is case ANZCO 261311 having demand ? please kindly answer awaiting for your valuable response.


*Hello hanumesh,*

The ranking of your Expression Of Interest will determine if you will receive a SkillSelect invitation in the next round of invitations.

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

*How can I find out where I am ranked if I'm interested in a points based visa?*

You will not be able to view your ranking.

When you submit your completed EOI, you will be shown your points score. You will not be able to view your ranking position because this will change as other EOIs are submitted and/or withdrawn from SkillSelect. 

After each invitation round for the skilled independent and skilled regional (provisional) visas, the department will publish on its website the lowest scoring points test mark that allowed an EOI to be invited for each relevant subclass. 

*Link: *SkillSelect

This will give you an indication of your potential for receiving an invitation in future rounds.

*From:* SkillSelect FAQs

You can edit your submitted EOI prior to receiving an invite through SkillSelect.

But if you alter details that results in a change in your points score, then your effective date of submission of EOI would change to date when you made these changes

Even if you have already submitted an EOI for an 189 visa, you can still update your EOI to show your interest in applying for a 190 visa though State or Territory sponsorship.

While filling out EOI - you can opt for one or both of 189 and 190 in an EOI - but you cannot receive invite for both 189 and 190.

Both invite process work separately. *SkillSelect automatically suspends access to an EOI when it sends an invitation. *

Once you receive an invitation from SkillSelect, you will then have *60 days* to make a valid visa application online, before the invitation expires. 

*Until your invite expires, you cannot receive another invitation.*

If you receive two invitations in SkillSelect but do not lodge a valid visa application as a result of these invitations, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and will have to be formally resubmitted to be considered for future invitation rounds. If you do not receive an invitation, your EOI will remain active in SkillSelect for 2 years. 

189 invites are sent out on the 1st and 3rd Monday of each month and are based on points that you have claimed - applicant with highest points are invited first. For applicants with equal number of points, EOIs with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

190 invites through a State or territory Nomination by via SkillSelect means that you will be issued an invitation to apply for a visa as soon as you are nominated, rather than having to wait for a scheduled invitation round to take place.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for your details explanation .. i am able to understand few things i want to ask you question here my EOI is submiited on 19th July 2013 so *Date Submitted * it shwoing as 19th july and i have updated serveral times so *Date of Effect* now showing EOI skillset page as 13th Aug 2013 in this case which date will be considered in case of equal point score .. either 19th July or 13th Aug kindly let me know


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

k.v.hanumesh said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your details explanation .. i am able to understand few things i want to ask you question here my EOI is submiited on 19th July 2013 so *Date Submitted * it shwoing as 19th july and i have updated serveral times so *Date of Effect* now showing EOI skillset page as 13th Aug 2013 in this case which date will be considered in case of equal point score .. either 19th July or 13th Aug kindly let me know


Dear K.V.Hanumesh,

Actually, your visa date of effect, i mean, 13th august, will be taken into consideration when invitation will be sent. If you change details such as IELTS scores (from 7 bands to 8 for instance), education (from Masters toPh.D), experience (from 3 years to 5 years), then your visa date of effect will be updated to the date you do thes modifications. But, if you change non-influential factors like your address, name of college you studied etc. your visa date will remain unafected.

All in all, your new visa date, 13 august, will be taken into account. Th candidate who lodged EOI on say, 12th August, with 60 points will be picked prior to you.

Anyway, no need to wory.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear K.V.Hanumesh,
> 
> Actually, your visa date of effect, i mean, 13th august, will be taken into consideration when invitation will be sent. If you change details such as IELTS scores (from 7 bands to 8 for instance), education (from Masters toPh.D), experience (from 3 years to 5 years), then your visa date of effect will be updated to the date you do thes modifications. But, if you change non-influential factors like your address, name of college you studied etc. your visa date will remain unafected.
> 
> ...


Dear Sathiyaseelan,

Thanks for your quick and correct response , yes u r right .. i have added my partner details with IELTS score and changed my partner as main applicant so that i can get 65 point score . I want to ask you here ... is 65 point score more priority than 60 point score? even if the applicant having 60 point score lodged before 65 point score applicant ? 

I have one more question when we need to produce health & character certificates due we start preparing before we get invitation so that we can save time and avoid delays for visa process . why i am asking currently i am working Riyadh Saudi Arabia since this year February in this case do i need to get police clearance certificate from this country as well please clarify me as soon as 

Regards,
Hanumesh


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

k.v.hanumesh said:


> Dear Sathiyaseelan,
> 
> Thanks for your quick and correct response , yes u r right .. i have added my partner details with IELTS score and changed my partner as main applicant so that i can get 65 point score . I want to ask you here ... is 65 point score more priority than 60 point score? even if the applicant having 60 point score lodged before 65 point score applicant ?
> 
> ...


Hey K.V,

you di a good job to raise your chances of getting a visa. See, always DIAC invites people firstly based on their point scores and in case, there are two applicants with same points, then the one who lodged EOI earlier will be picked. So, it is needless to say that 65 point holders will be given priority over 60 pointers while invitations are sent. One of my friends lodged EOI with 65 points on 26 July under ICT biz analyst h=got invite, but, another friend who lodged EOI with 60 points on 12th July did not receive invitation. I think your first query is clarified now.

As far as second question is concerned, i am not sure about from which country you need to submit PCC, as i didn't go through that stage in my immigration process. Just check other discussions such as EOI submitted club, etc. to get a correct information. Else, you raise a different discussion where our seniors will address it. I don't to misguide you anyway.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

k.v.hanumesh said:


> Dear Sathiyaseelan,
> 
> Thanks for your quick and correct response , yes u r right .. i have added my partner details with IELTS score and changed my partner as main applicant so that i can get 65 point score . I want to ask you here ... is 65 point score more priority than 60 point score? even if the applicant having 60 point score lodged before 65 point score applicant ?
> 
> ...


*Hello Hanumesh,*

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

In general, Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue.

The PCC of certain countries may not be valid beyond a specified period.

If the validity of your character assessment expires, you will required to apply for a new character assessments.

The ranking of your Expression Of Interest will determine if you will receive a SkillSelect invitation in the next round of invitations.

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

*How can I find out where I am ranked if I'm interested in a points based visa?*

You will not be able to view your ranking.

When you submit your completed EOI, you will be shown your points score. You will not be able to view your ranking position because this will change as other EOIs are submitted and/or withdrawn from SkillSelect. 

After each invitation round for the skilled independent and skilled regional (provisional) visas, the department will publish on its website the lowest scoring points test mark that allowed an EOI to be invited for each relevant subclass. 

*Link: *SkillSelect

This will give you an indication of your potential for receiving an invitation in future rounds.

*From:* SkillSelect FAQs

*You may find this useful:*

Top 10 tips for submitting an expression of interest (EOI) in SkillSelect

Top 10 tips for submitting an expression of interest (EOI) in SkillSelect | Migration Blog

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hey K.V,
> 
> you di a good job to raise your chances of getting a visa. See, always DIAC invites people firstly based on their point scores and in case, there are two applicants with same points, then the one who lodged EOI earlier will be picked. So, it is needless to say that 65 point holders will be given priority over 60 pointers while invitations are sent. One of my friends lodged EOI with 65 points on 26 July under ICT biz analyst h=got invite, but, another friend who lodged EOI with 60 points on 12th July did not receive invitation. I think your first query is clarified now.
> 
> ...


Dear Sathiyaseelan,

Thanks a lot ..... i got full picture on how invitation will be sent .. anyways let wait for invitation then i wil think about PCC and health certifcates once again thank for your kind response.. 

Regards,
Hanumesh


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

if you have 65 look thesedays that you can be ivited even next day if invitation goes,,if less upon luck


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Dear Friends, need your advice.

I lodged my EOI 14 August 2013, 251312 - Occupational Health and Safety Adviser for 189 (60 points) and 190 for West Australia State Sponsorship (65 points).
*
Question: If I modify my EOI by adding one more 190 for South Australia State Sponsorship will it change my date of submission???*

On the one hand, I dont want to make my Date of Submission older - I have my 40th anniversary coming in December when I can forget Australia due to loosing age points.

On another hand, I want to increase my chances to be invited - by Government, South or West Australia, I just dont care. I want to get to Australia by any means...

Thanks a lot for helping me.


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear senior expat,

I submitted my EOI for 2613 on 17th July for 189 with 60points. 
Somebody advised me that I will get my invitation immeditely, hence I should process the PCC in India. 
I processed and received my PCC immediately on 25th July in India.

Unfortunately DIAC changed the rule for 6 occupations, hence now I dont except to receive invitation anytime before Nov - Dec 2013 atleast.

Now I understood through one of the thread that PCC is only valid upto 6 months. 

Does that means if I receive the DIAC VISA application in Dec or Jan, I will have to re-do my PCC or whether this PCC will hold good. Kindly advice.

Kindly also advice the process and timeline once somebody receives the invitation.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear senior expat,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 2613 on 17th July for 189 with 60points.
> Somebody advised me that I will get my invitation immeditely, hence I should process the PCC in India.
> ...


DIAC will accept PCC for 12 months.. Hence until next July, you can use your PCC.. 

Cheers


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear senior expat,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 2613 on 17th July for 189 with 60points.
> Somebody advised me that I will get my invitation immeditely, hence I should process the PCC in India.
> ...


*Hello sumdur,*

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

In general, Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue.

The PCC of certain countries may not be valid beyond a specified period. 

If the validity of your character assessment expires, you will required to apply for a new character assessments.


PCC will be required for your wife, if you wife has lived in the Philippines for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years .

Otherwise, she will need to provide details of international travel via Form80.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

divyap said:


> DIAC will accept PCC for 12 months.. Hence until next July, you can use your PCC..
> 
> Cheers


Dear senior Expat

Thanks for your reply.

You mean that within 12 months of PCC we must submit the DIAC application.

But it is said that "Latest date of entry" on the Grant will be linked to PCC date. Normally Latest Date of Entry is 12 months from PCC date. 

In my case as the PCC is end July 2013, and as the DIAC application itself will be lodged by Nov 2012, hence they may ask me to re-issue the PCC

Kindly advice.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear senior Expat
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


You are confusing me with your dates. 

Ur PCC received date: July 2013(as per your first post)

Then you can use this PCC for any visa application until July 2014...

If ur PCC had expired by July 2013 as per your last post, then get a new one.. 


Really difficult to say anything iff you are not able to provide correct information.


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

divyap said:


> You are confusing me with your dates.
> 
> Ur PCC received date: July 2013(as per your first post)
> 
> ...


Dear Devyap,

Thanks for your reply.

Regret the typo error.

EOIsubmitted : 17th July 2013
PCC issuance date: 25th July 2013
Invitation (Expected) : Nov/Dec 2013
DIAC VISA Application (Expected) : Jan 2014

As you said in earlier post PCC will be generally valid for 12 months from date of issuance.

I heard that Latest date of Entry is based on PCC validity date. Since in my case 
PCC date is prior to DIAC application hence DIAC might ask to re-validiate the PCC to issue the proper "Latest Date of Entry"

Kindly reply.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear Devyap,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...



No, they wont ask you to re-validate your PCC. 

Your will be granted visa with a clause "last date of entry: not after July 2014(thats 1 year from your pcc issuance date)".

If July 2014 is ok for you, then you can use your current pcc.

Else during the time of your grant(after you lodge your visa), you can get a new pcc. 

It depends on your situation at that time. 

But pcc is not such a big deal. Don't worry too, much.. 

Cheers. 
Divya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear All,

i have a query to which i hope i will get clarification from you.

When can i update my EOI to get additional 5 points for claiming 5 years work experience?

My work experience is given below.

Employer: Huawei telecommunications India Pvt. Ltd, 
Tenure: 01/09/2008 to 31/08/2009

Employer: Kelly services India Pvt. ltd
Tenure: 01/09/2009 to 11/12/2010

Employer: Secure energy services India Pvt. Ltd
Tenure: 13/12/2010 to present

i have a gap of 1 day that is Sunday falling between Kelly services India Pvt. Ltd and Secure energy services (my current employer). In other words I relieved Kelly services on 11th December, 2010 (Saturday) and joined Secure on 13/12/2010 (Monday).

on which date, i will complete my 5 years of experience? Is it 31/08/2013 or 01/09/2013 or 02/09/2013?

Looking forward to hear from you,

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i have a query to which i hope i will get clarification from you.
> 
> ...


Dear Sathiya,

I raised such query to my MARA agent in the past, they said DIAC is not perticular about such dates.You should mention the exact month, thats all.

I other words, you can consider u are completing it on 31/08.

Regards,
Sumant Durve


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sumdur said:


> Dear Sathiya,
> 
> I raised such query to my MARA agent in the past, they said DIAC is not perticular about such dates.You should mention the exact month, thats all.
> 
> ...


Hi Sumdur,

your information is Very valuable and thanks a lot for prompt response.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi all.


I hav a question.

I have submitted by eoi on 27th Jan for 263111 with 60 points for 189.

I believe next round of invitation shld be around 6th of feb.

My acs will expire on 4th Feb.

If i get an invite and preper for pcc n etc. And once payment is done will co agree that the assessment was expired 2-3days before invite.

Is that ok or how bad is it...

At another thread in the same forum sr members said Co might consider however thats a gamble for that price.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

nishantpatil said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> I hav a question.
> ...



As per the site, next round is on 13th Feb 2015, and your ACS expired on 3 feb 2015
So that's like 10 days..wonder if they consider it valid or expired.
It's a big gamble


----------



## Tanu26 (Jan 6, 2015)

Analyst23 said:


> As per the site, next round is on 13th Feb 2015, and your ACS expired on 3 feb 2015
> So that's like 10 days..wonder if they consider it valid or expired.
> It's a big gamble


 have submitted my eoi with 60 on 30 jan 2015 in 261111 (business analyst) as i have just looked into the page of occupation ceiling its states that 1576 filled out 1620. will i get invite or not or do i have to wait for to to long? pls shed some light on that.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Tanu26 said:


> have submitted my eoi with 60 on 30 jan 2015 in 261111 (business analyst) as i have just looked into the page of occupation ceiling its states that 1576 filled out 1620. will i get invite or not or do i have to wait for to to long? pls shed some light on that.


You are right, The toughest competition is for ICT BA as is evident from the occupation ceiling and cutoffs.
Very few seats left..just hope you get the invite..
or else you will have to wait for July 2015 - fresh intake
Other case can be try for a better IELTS score to increase your points to 65


----------



## ravikumk (Mar 7, 2014)

*Invitation date clarification*

Have a question...So on website it shows current invitation round as 19th June and Next invitation round as 6th July. I want to know by when can we expect an invitation for 6th July round or how much time can it take for receiving and invitation from the "Current Invitation Round Date". My wife is a primary applicant for ICT Business Analyst with 70 score.

One more question...does Onshore application gets any preference?? My wife completed her MBA from Australia and have 1 year of experience...she is still in Australia....


----------



## abiral619 (Jul 20, 2015)

*3 months already no any response in EOI*

Hi everyone,

I am worried because my EOI was lodged under 189 on 29/04/2015 and it is almost 3 months but I have not received anything yet.
When I log in to skill select account it shows me status "Submitted" and my point is 60 points..

I completed all the application and point score is 60 displayed in application but I remember I haven't attached any evidence documents because application didn't ask me for that. (I thought may be they will ask it once EOI application is invited)
But I never received any confirmation email when I applied to EOI on 29/04/2015.

Now me and my partner have limited visa till 2 months and if this delays we are in trouble.

I emailed skill select team with the issue but they didn't came back to me...

Not getting any email from the beginning is making me worried .

Am I doing anything wrong?? Any quick reliable response would be much appreciated...

Thank you 

Good Day...ALL


----------



## leon16 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi my wife has applied for Hairdresser(visa 190/489)and the EOI has been submitted 3 months back but no invite as yet..we are concerned..thanks.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

abiral619 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am worried because my EOI was lodged under 189 on 29/04/2015 and it is almost 3 months but I have not received anything yet.
> When I log in to skill select account it shows me status "Submitted" and my point is 60 points..
> ...



Heyy there

What is your occupation code?
The invitation depends upon your occupation code. For some occupations, 60 points is not enough to get invitation even after a few months since there are lots of backlogged 60 and 65 pointers yet to be cleared. You will be invited once they are cleared.

I am guessing your occupation is among the hot ones like either related to accountants or to IT field.

Hope things clear up soon for you.

Cheers


----------



## leon16 (Jul 15, 2015)

leon16 said:


> Hi my wife has applied for Hairdresser(visa 190/489)and the EOI has been submitted 3 months back but no invite as yet..we are concerned..thanks.


Hi, have submitted my EOI with 70 & 65 points for 489 & 190 for hairdresser in may,but have not got an invite?can anyone please share their views on this?thanks.


----------



## Intruder (Aug 11, 2015)

Good day to everyone

I am newbie here, so sorry if I post in wrong place 

Could anyone give me rough indication as to what can be waiting time for invitation from EOI for accountant with 60 points and 65 points? 

Lets say, I am applying today. 

Any chance 60 pointer or 65 pointer will get invitation on the next round begining of Sepember? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

*Greetings,*

Hello everyone, I am new here and woulk like to ask if I submtted my EOI (60 points - for 189) on 11/9/2015. how long does it take to receive an invitation?

Many thanks,
Sherif


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

shrif said:


> Hello everyone, I am new here and woulk like to ask if I submtted my EOI (60 points - for 189) on 11/9/2015. how long does it take to receive an invitation?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Sherif


Oh boy! Jan/Feb at the best! And I might be too optimistic there! You should look at increasing your points to 65, at the least!!


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

*Hi*



jelli-kallu said:


> Oh boy! Jan/Feb at the best! And I might be too optimistic there! You should look at increasing your points to 65, at the least!!


Thanks for your quick reply, so there is no chance to be invited in the next round (5/10/2015).


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

shrif said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, so there is no chance to be invited in the next round (5/10/2015).


IMHO, your chances are next to none. While you are waiting, can you explore, say, improving your IELTS/PTE results to get 20points? I would strongly suggest you plan for it, while you wait.


----------



## sai438 (Aug 19, 2014)

shrif said:


> Hello everyone, I am new here and woulk like to ask if I submtted my EOI (60 points - for 189) on 11/9/2015. how long does it take to receive an invitation?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Sherif



It depends on your ANZSCO code.

If your code has lot of applications then it may take atleast 4-5 months...


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

can you give me more information please.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Rani74 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Experts,

My friend has applied for ICT Trainer EOI with 70 points on 9th October, but then had to do some updates and resubmitted it on 13th October. Right now ANZSCO shows high availability for the profession, so in such a case when do you expect he can get the invite?

Thanks,

Rani


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Tanu26 said:


> have submitted my eoi with 60 on 30 jan 2015 in 261111 (business analyst) as i have just looked into the page of occupation ceiling its states that 1576 filled out 1620. will i get invite or not or do i have to wait for to to long? pls shed some light on that.


Hello,


I have also applied for Business Analyst. Below are details:

PTE: Proficient - (Points:L:71, R:66, S:77, W:66) - 17 October 2015

Nominated occupation : ICT Business Analyst - 261111

EOI Date of Submission: 27/10/2015

Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) - 60 points

what are the chances based on this information?


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello, Would like to ask a simple question here, Is there a time frame (average) for those who claim 60 points. I recognized that there are about 600 invitations send per round for those having 60 points (so heavy traffic in there). But now the time frame of waiting is in terms of 1 month, or 6 months as an example. Meaning here just the waiting time frame only for 60 points group.

Thanks for your reply in advance


----------



## saurabhtaneja (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi All,

1. I have applied for 261313 (Software Engineer).
2. Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 189) - 60 points.
3. PTE - Proficient.
4. EOI Date of Submission: 27/11/2015.

When can I expect to receive an invitation?

Thanks and Regards,
ST


----------



## Srikanth242 (Dec 8, 2015)

ivetka233 said:


> if you have 65 look thesedays that you can be ivited even next day if invitation goes,,if less upon luck


Hi I have lodged for EOI 3 months ago, but so far i didnt get any response. i applied under System Analyst , p0ints coming all together is 55 only, work experience is 9 years


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

In my case, it is quite fast. I submitted the EOI on 13th Feb and got the invitation on 17th Feb with 70 points


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

Srikanth242 said:


> Hi I have lodged for EOI 3 months ago, but so far i didnt get any response. i applied under System Analyst , p0ints coming all together is 55 only, work experience is 9 years


If your points are 55, this cannot pass you through I guess


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI on 8th April with 65 Points for Programmer Analyst. By when can i expect invitation ?

TIA


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I have submitted my EOI on 8th April 2016 for Programmer Analyst with 65 Points for Skilled -
Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Category. By when can I expect Invitation. Also how much time it takes after Invitation to get PR ? I have checked the status and found that only 516 invitations are available for 2015-16. What are my chances for getting invitation on 13th April or 27th April round ?

Thanks in Advance



PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : Waiting


----------



## perryH (Feb 17, 2016)

*Hi*

I have submitted EOI on 24 Feb 2016 for visa 189(70pts) and visa 190(75pts) and get invitation in first round. I got invitation for both the visas. but i'm continuing with visa 189 only.


----------



## puri.abhi (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have submitted my EOI on 8th April 2016 for Programmer Analyst with 65 Points for Skilled -
Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Category. 

I need your advice on should i go ahead and file another EOI for 190 NSW with 65+5 (70) Points or should I wait for sometime for 189. I am worried about limiting opportunities to 1 State. I am a computer science Engineer working in a Big 4 with 6 years of total experience.

Please Suggest.

Thanks in Advance



PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : Waiting


----------



## rexdxb (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello,

How much time does it take to reveal the candidates, who have got invited to apply for Visa after the date of the draw ? Like the last draw was on 27th April and when can one expect an invitation ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

rexdxb said:


> Hello,
> 
> How much time does it take to reveal the candidates, who have got invited to apply for Visa after the date of the draw ? Like the last draw was on 27th April and when can one expect an invitation ?


The invitations are issued immediately after midnight Canberra time, and all are issued quite quickly (within 5-10 minutes from what I've read).


----------



## rexdxb (Apr 30, 2016)

*Thank you*



Maggie-May24 said:


> The invitations are issued immediately after midnight Canberra time, and all are issued quite quickly (within 5-10 minutes from what I've read).


.

Thank you for your reply. I have received the invite in my last draw.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Advice*

Hello all, 
I have a query, I wrote my ielts exam and this is the result. L-8.5, R-8, W-7.5, S-7, I am expecting my CDR's assessment in the next week. However my points are accumulating as these:
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
English: 10 points

I am a mechanical engineer who graduated in 2014 so I don't have a work experience of 3 years to qualify for 5 points. 

Can someone please suggest which state should I submit my EOI for and is there any chance of me getting nominated by any state?

Or should I just wait for myself to complete 3 years of my work experience. 
Thank you for your time and attention.


----------



## Migaus (Jan 12, 2017)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear K.V.Hanumesh,
> 
> Actually, your visa date of effect, i mean, 13th august, will be taken into consideration when invitation will be sent. If you change details such as IELTS scores (from 7 bands to 8 for instance), education (from Masters toPh.D), experience (from 3 years to 5 years), then your visa date of effect will be updated to the date you do thes modifications. But, if you change non-influential factors like your address, name of college you studied etc. your visa date will remain unafected.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

I have filled my EOI for SA with 80 +5 points on 4th Jan 2017 ,the code is 225113 (marketing specialist) . There were a few queries asked by the case officer from immigration SA last week ,to which I answered with required documents etc .

I have not heard from them yet ,though I was expecting a response and a closure last week only ,crossing my finger and expecting a positive response this week . In their website they have given a timeline of 6 weeks ,I am not sure why have they not acted on my EOI yet .

can anyone help and let me know basis their knowledge and experience if all is on track .Do I write to the case officer or its a bit early now and wait for some more time .


----------



## namah123 (Feb 6, 2017)

rexdxb said:


> .
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I have received the invite in my last draw.


Hi,
Can you tell what dates u applied and what date was the next draw and what date you got an invite.

I submitted my EOI on 27Feb 2017. Next invitation round shows as March 1 2017.
But, its March3 and current invitation round is still showing as 15Feb 2017.

Does it mean they are still preparing invites for March 1 rounds and after that it will be updated. Confused because people said they said invites the same day as invitation round


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## amjad066 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Australian EOI invitation timeline after lodging EOI*

Hi All,

I want to know approximate timeline for my EOI invitation from Aus Government.Also if anyone here lodge his/her EOI under Telecommunication Network Engineer category (263312) and got his EOI invitation then i will be able to calculate my time as well invitation round.

Skill : Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
EA Submitted : 23-Apr-17
EA Result granted : 17-Jun-17
Aus EOI Submitted : 19-Jun-17
Points Claimed : 60

Malik Amjad Ali


----------

